# emerge -u world failed  [SOLVED]

## Starik

Hallo zusammen!

Bin gerade beim routinemäßigen Update auf folgendes Poblem gestossen. Bin dabei weder mit Forumssuche noch Google weitergekommen (vielleicht ist es auch der Pastis...).

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * ERROR: sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

----------------

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # emerge --info  
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)
> ...

 Last edited by Starik on Sat Oct 20, 2007 5:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inte

Hi Starik,

wenn Du etwas mehr von der Fehlermeldung zeigen könntest, wäre das echt hilfreich. Ungefähr soviel wie hier: Gentoo auf xBox 1 (ich dreh bald durch...) der relevante Teil steht über dem ERROR ... und besser wäre es noch in [code]-Tags verpackt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

Warum lesen eigentlich so wenig Leute die Fehlermeldung   :Mad: 

----------

## xraver

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
> 
> Warum lesen eigentlich so wenig Leute die Fehlermeldung  

 

Denk mal das Sie es schon lesen, aber nicht verstehen.

Emerge/portage  sollte vileicht doch mal mehr Sprachen unterstützen.

----------

## Necoro

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
> 
> Warum lesen eigentlich so wenig Leute die Fehlermeldung   
> 
> Denk mal das Sie es schon lesen, aber nicht verstehen.
> ...

 

So wie es scheint sind sie gerade dabei =)

----------

## Starik

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Smile: 

```

In file included from loadkeys.y:245:

analyze.l: In function 'yylex':

analyze.l:120: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

loadkeys.y: At top level:

loadkeys.y:276: warning: first argument of 'main' should be 'int'

loadkeys.y: In function 'addfunc':

loadkeys.y:761: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

loadkeys.y:772: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'strcpy' differ in signedness

loadkeys.y: In function 'deffuncs':

loadkeys.y:931: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' differ in signedness

loadkeys.y:934: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'ostr' differ in signedness

loadkeys.y: In function 'loadkeys':

loadkeys.y:1030: warning: passing argument 3 of 'defkeys' from incompatible pointer type

loadkeys.y: In function 'strings_as_usual':

loadkeys.y:1069: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strncpy' differ in signedness

loadkeys.y: In function 'mktable':

loadkeys.y:1221: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

loadkeys.y: At top level:

<stdout>:1621: warning: 'yyunput' defined but not used

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setfont.o findfile.o xmalloc.o getfd.o mapscrn.o loadunimap.o kdmapop.o kdfontop.o psffontop.o utf8.o   -o setfont

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   showconsolefont.o xmalloc.o getfd.o kdmapop.o kdfontop.o   -o showconsolefont

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setleds.o   -o setleds

loadkeys.y: In function 'find_incl_file':

loadkeys.y:542: warning: 'sv' may be used uninitialized in this function

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setmetamode.o   -o setmetamode

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   kbd_mode.o getfd.o   -o kbd_mode

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   chvt.o getfd.o   -o chvt

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   deallocvt.o getfd.o   -o deallocvt

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   psfxtable.o psffontop.o xmalloc.o utf8.o   -o psfxtable

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   kbdrate.o   -o kbdrate

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   fgconsole.o getfd.o   -o fgconsole

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   getkeycodes.o getfd.o   -o getkeycodes

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setkeycodes.o getfd.o   -o setkeycodes

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   resizecons.o findfile.o xmalloc.o getfd.o   -o resizecons

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  main_mapscrn.o findfile.o psffontop.o utf8.o xmalloc.o getfd.o kdmapop.o -o mapscrn

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  main_loadunimap.o findfile.o psffontop.o utf8.o xmalloc.o getfd.o kdmapop.o -o loadunimap

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   screendump.o xmalloc.o   -o screendump

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setlogcons.o getfd.o   -o setlogcons

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setvesablank.o getfd.o   -o setvesablank

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   getunimap.o xmalloc.o getfd.o kdmapop.o   -o getunimap

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   clrunimap.o getfd.o kdmapop.o   -o clrunimap

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   setpalette.o getfd.o   -o setpalette

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   loadkeys.o ksyms.o xmalloc.o findfile.o getfd.o   -o loadkeys

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/work/kbd-1.13/src'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/work/kbd-1.13/openvt'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -Wall -ansi -I../src   -c -o openvt.o openvt.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -Wall -ansi -I../src    openvt.o ../src/getfd.o   -o openvt

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/work/kbd-1.13/openvt'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/work/kbd-1.13/po'

xgettext --default-domain=kbd --directory=.. \

          --add-comments --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ \

          --files-from=POTFILES.in 

msgfmt -o cs.gmo cs.po

xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [kbd.pot] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/work/kbd-1.13/po'

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kbd-1.13-r1.ebuild, line 65:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## nikaya

```
xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0
```

Versuche mal ein 

```
emerge -1 sys-devel/gettext
```

wenn das nicht hilft ein

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Starik

Ein

```

emerge -1 sys-devel/gettext

```

hat geholfen. Danke!

----------

